
Bloat reduction in LibreOffice 3.4.0 - robin_reala
http://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2011-06-03-libreoffice-3-4-0.html
======
thristian
It is heartening to see the people working on LibreOffice putting in the hard
work to clean up such and old and crusty code base. I don't think I'll ever
look forward to booting up Writer, just because I prefer non-WYSIWYG word-
processing, but if they can get Calc to be as snappy as Gnumeric while
maintaining the feature-count advantage, I'm sold.

~~~
Hanky
I installed LibreOffice 3.4 on Ubuntu 10.10, and amaze how fast it is. Calc,
Writer, Draw is very snappy. Try it! I think Calc is faster than Gnumeric now.

------
billybob
This post makes me very happy. Cleaner code, more contributors, more
excitement: these are the signs of a project that will flourish when I had
feared it might die.

Kudos to the LibreOffice team! I'm excited to see what you do next.

------
tobylane
This is interesting, but I wonder how many other projects will need to do
this, was the duplicity just an artefact of the previous unusual ownership?

~~~
wccrawford
I don't think there's anything unusual about it. If a project's coders don't
consciously work on refactoring and re-using code, there will be tons of
duplication.

------
jigs_up
Why would all references to TRUE be changed to sal_True

What is sal_True?

------
pascal_cuoq
Like politicians' expenses, bloat is only ever reduced, but it somehow keeps
going up as time passes.

